# Window Squealing, but not from what you think.



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

former MK4 GTi Owner, new TT owner, loving my new car (for now :laugh but as with all 12 year old cars, mine has some issues.

I did a search, read the FAQ but I can't find anything. Now I know some of you have adjusted your windows, since they weren't sealing correctly and of which the main indicator to the problem was wind noise. To be clear, this is NOT my issue.

My driver side window squeeks very loudly the entire time is rolls down and up. Both the Driver side and passenger side window are tinted with aftermarket film. The passenger window, rolls up and down fine, no squeeling, but the driver side does every time. Now if you listen to the noise you can tell its not something like the regulator, it appears to be caused by the window now being to thick due to the tint and as result it's being pushed against the seals as it goes up and down. 

I'm wondering if anyone else has had this issue, or if there is a way for me to change the size of the gap which the window rolls in.

Any Ideas?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

My driver's side squeaks going up, but not down. Its done this before and after tint, and before and after lubing the track it rides in. If your auto up and down works, I'd live with the noise.


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

My driver side squeaks when the weather is 95-105F. I am pretty sure it is the seal swelling. :beer:


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

IT'S THE PULLEYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Both mine did this bullsh!t

so i took the door card off and hosed the bejesus out of all 4 pulleys on both sides, with WD-40 (because f^ck yeah)
rolling the windows up and down in between sprays
waited about 2 cigarettes for that sh!t to soak in...
sprayed all 4 with EVEN MORE GODDAMN WD-40 (because i've never been afraid of anything)

after about 12 hours of tantric sex with various supermodels (both modern and historical) i put the door cars back on and THAT WAS ALL SHE F$CKING WROTE. SQUEAK=0 AMERICA= infinity


LIKE A BOSS

dear pulleys,

F*ck your snake
love,
mike


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

used a whole bottle on my door, i just sprayed the shi%t everywhere... did the trick ;D


----------



## xwright (Jul 22, 2008)

My driver side window squeaks as well. After I wash it I can see a 2.5 inch wide strip of "glue" on it which I assume was from the dealer sticker when new. Tried scrubbing it off but no luck. I used to have some badass window cleaner which I believe can take it off but I've misplaced it and haven't gone to the store to replace it.

With every other busted thing on my car, squeaky window is the least of my worries haha.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Both my windows squeak......I just dont care :laugh:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

My driver's side window squeaks when it's nice out, but in cold weather I don't hear a thing. Thanks for the WD-40 tip; I'll try that.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Guys thanks for the replies,

I will try to live with the squeak, but It's honestly super high pitched and loud.

This is no ordinary squeak, I think it's the king of squeaks.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Jayizdaman said:


> Hey Guys thanks for the replies,
> 
> I will try to live with the squeak, but It's honestly super high pitched and loud.
> 
> This is no ordinary squeak, I think it's the king of squeaks.


exactly what i though the kind of squeak lmao
use some wd40 its 30 mins and its gonne


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

Jayizdaman said:


> Hey Guys thanks for the replies,
> 
> I will try to live with the squeak, but It's honestly super high pitched and loud.
> 
> This is no ordinary squeak, I think it's the king of squeaks.


DO WHAT I SAID

THE DOOR CARD IS 1 BOLT (SERIOUSLY NOT 2 BOLTS OR even 2 and a half... ONE UNO)

a can of WD-40 is 4 DOLLARS U.S.



WHY LIVE WITH SOMETHING IF IT CAN BE FIXED, I GUARANTEE YOU THAT THE PULLIES ARE THE ISSUE

GUARAN-F#CKING-TEE

dont be lazy.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

SchmidTT said:


> DO WHAT I SAID
> 
> THE DOOR CARD IS 1 BOLT (SERIOUSLY NOT 2 BOLTS OR even 2 and a half... ONE UNO)
> 
> ...



I'll look into it :laugh:, but seriously, I will I just have to figure out how many clips I'm probably going to break in the process. It's never easy with Audi's or VWs. Are you sure you want WD-40 though? Doesn't it attract water, maybe some other type of cleaner?


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> used a whole bottle on my door, i just sprayed the shi%t everywhere... did the trick ;D


SAME! :laugh: Even then I got pissed off and gave up because it was still sqeaking after it was dripping WD40 and white lithium from the bottom of the door. I sprayed EVERYTHING inside of the door. Rolled it up and down and it kept squeaking.. :banghead:

Two days later... squeak was gone and never came back lol I guess it just needed time to soak. :thumbup:


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

WD-40 doesnt attract water... 

it's a water displacer... 

WD stands for water displacer. 

and you'll break exactly ZERO clips in the process. 



let me get this straight 

you make a post about a problem. 

i tell you a cheap (almost free) and easy (1 goddamn bolt) way to fix it. 

you decide not to fix the problem.... 


are you a congressman?


----------

